# Renting Kayak's on Pensacola beach????



## Mad Mike (Apr 26, 2012)

Does anyone rent yak's on or around Pensacola beach? I'm going to be there 16th thru the 19th, and will be surf fishing-but just wondering bout yaking. Do any of y'all fish the beach with 'em. If someone got an extra one I would love to try with you as renter and helpful guide, I'm bring my fly rod and light tackle gear.
Oh, I've never fished from a yak, but it looks like fun.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Key Sailing.. right underneath the Surf Burger... also, we have a few kayak fishing guides on here that are excellent. I know Craig (big red kayak adventures on facebook) and Chad Skeeles (www.pensacolakayakcharters.com) are both awesome guys!


----------



## Mad Mike (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info, haven't check to see if they have any openings the dates I'll b there. I did check with Key sailing bout their rentals, looks like if I fish from they store I would b in the sound. What are the opportunities in the sound?, are there grass beds, reefs to get to by a yak fisherman?


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

That's an awesome grass flat right there... only problem is it's slammed with idiots on jet ski's and parasailing boats.. gotta get there early. Try dragging some soft plastics around the pilings behind the Grand Marlin restaurant too. Might land a redfish or flounder. 

If you want to fish a different area, contact Craig or Chad.


----------



## Mad Mike (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok , good info right there. Wasn't thinking bout the JS, are parasaliors.


----------



## 92Esquire (Mar 2, 2008)

If you have a way to transport, Pensacola Kayak and Sail has a great selection of rental boats. I rented a Jackson Cuda in May from them and had a spectacular time in it. They also have the Wilderness Systems boats if you prefer, and the Hobie barges.


----------

